# Mass/RI



## terraflora (Aug 6, 2007)

I am about ready to leave the area and am wondering if any of you have good advice about where I might go. I am guessing that it will be a little harder because the weather will get cooler soon, but if anyone has any ideas or wants to come with me, I would appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## Grace (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, here's some questions you should ask yourself. 

-Where would you be interested in visiting in the country?
-What places haven't you been to?
-What climate do you enjoy most? Cold? Warm? (obviously correlating to north, south, summer, winter)

Some cool cities?
-Portland, OR
-Truth or Consequences, NM
-New Orleans (could be interesting)
-Chicago
-Humbolt, CA
-New York City (if you haven't been there, which I'm sure you have)

And, as a personal favor to me, yourself, and the rest of the world, please do not go to the city of Los Angeles. I do believe it might be hell on earth, and fear that there may be no place more denegrating, depressing or lacking in truth and wisdom.


----------



## terraflora (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## ben-david (Aug 8, 2008)

> I do believe it might be hell on earth, and fear that there may be no place more denegrating, depressing or lacking in truth and wisdom.



exactly why i love it...


----------

